#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Do I need a work permit?

## scrapmetalband

My Thai wife and I are opening a shop house in Rayong.We are going to have a small store,with 7/11 kind of stuff.Also a small cafe with a bar.I am only there 3 weeks every 3 months.If when I'm there I want to cook on the grill or in the kitchen or make drinks or play my guitar.Do I need a work permit?She is going to be the owner or 51% owner.

----------


## Thetyim

You need a WP to be legal

----------


## scrapmetalband

Which is it.Can I work with a work permit or not.Can I get into trouble working there without a work permit?

----------


## aging one

You cant get a work permit unless you are residing here. That would seem to be the problem.

----------


## Bettyboo

Has there ever been one of these threads where the answer has been: no, you'll be alright, go ahead. ???

Thailand is not set up for foreigners to make money (some could say why should it be?). If it's a job, you either can't do it or need a work permit for it. That means, either it can't legally be done, you'll need to work for a company or you'll need to invest a fair bit of cash to satisfy the requirements.

These threads never seem to be good news for the OP, sadly.

To answer the OP, you can't - it's a job on the 'foreigners are not allowed to do it' list. In theory, there may be ways around it like starting your own business and being an international 'expert', but even then the local police/immi will find a way to prevent it or earn from it... Sorry.

----------


## a. boozer

Not wanting to knock your plans, but personally I would forget about the whole idea. However, if you do go ahead (and I wish you well, if you do) and manage to open your shop/cafe, don't even think about 'working', especially if you are in the vicinity of other similar outlets. The chances are that some jealous competitor will 'drop you in it' by contacting the authorities.

----------


## taxexile

a guy in hua hin was shaken down for 100,000 baht for serving drinks to his friends who dropped by his wifes restaurant one afternoon, the immigration/labour department police were conveniently stood on the other side of the road waiting for something like this to happen.

they got 4 or 5 others around town on the same day for "working illegally", one was washing up some cups in the back.

----------


## nigelandjan

carefull mate ,,,,,,,,, unless you can bear the pain of the knives in your back forget it ,,

wish you luck for your wifes business though ,,

----------


## Nostradamus

> when I'm there I want to cook on the grill or in the kitchen or make drinks


Both occupations you won't get a work permit for.

You will have to get a work permit as a manager or something equivalent.




> You cant get a work permit unless you are residing here.


Technically, you need a Non-Immigrant visa to obtain a work permit and on a Non-Immigrant visa you are not a Thai resident. You are a temporary visitor for purposes other than tourism, hence the 90-day reporting or visa runs.

If you obtain permanent residency your visa is changed to Immigrant class.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Where is your cafe gonna be?
I live in Rayong, might pop in for a beer.

----------


## Norton

> Can I work with a work permit or not


Yes you can.




> Can I get into trouble working there without a work permit?


Yes you can.

----------


## BobR

You cannot spank the monkey without a work permit here, that's why Thailand has such a prolific sex industry.  You have to hire a Thai to do it for you.

----------


## Fondles

> You cant get a work permit unless you are residing here. That would seem to be the problem.


what a load of crap,I have one and Iam not a resident.

----------


## aging one

> what a load of crap,I have one and Iam not a resident.


So do you live here or come and go as the OP?  I by no means meant a resident visa as all the other posters have noticed.  How can you have WP if your main domicile is not here.  Jai yen yen.

----------


## FarangRed

ok how many guys on here have a WP? Lets get to the bottom of this who and who cant, am sure there's a million stories around that you can read.

I have bye the way before any one ask, I'm a window cleaner

----------


## scrapmetalband

> Where is your cafe gonna be?
> I live in Rayong, might pop in for a beer.


Dont have the address in front of me.Same as the house we are in now but # is different.Will get it to you.I really dont have to do anything there but I am going to have great burgers,pasta dishes,gumbo,grilled prawns,ect.My wife is an execellent cook and so am I.Going to have thai food as well.I have taught her a lot allready so she's not going to have a problem with any of this.There is no other shop or store very close to us but we are only about 1 1/2 KM from Rayong beach.The kind of food and drink that we are going to have at our place is practically non-existent in Rayong.Should be open in about a month.

----------


## khun Per

> I am only there 3 weeks every 3 months.If when I'm there I want to cook on the grill or in the kitchen or make drinks or play my guitar.Do I need a work permit?


There are books and good websites from Thai-lawfirms about this.
No matter how little you work, you will always need a work permit.
And yes, a lot of farangs do work without a permit - and some get into troubles, sooner or later ("the pain of the knives in your back").

To obtain a work permit, for the first you will need a non-emigrant-B visa plus a letter from the company/business offering you the job.
There will be quite some paperwork/documentation needed when in Thailand. The company need to have a registered capital of min. 2 mio. baht for 1 work permit. There will be minimum salaries, depending of which country you come from and the kind of work to be performed, so you will pay some (just a little) income tax and social security (which also covers you).
A WP is for a limited time, up to 1 year, but can be renewed.
Many will use an agent or a lawyer to do the offical paperwork.
You may legally only perform the kind of work listed in your WP book.
The Amphor will (normally) have a good explaining leaflet in English text.

Even you have a WP, do not think about doing any other kind of work than listed. If Immmigration gets hand on you, it may be a fine, out and even "good bye Thailand" or a resonable sum to the police to forget all about you, this time.

You can be shareholder or financial partner in a business, but connot work in the company/business without a WP. Remember to be on the "right side" of the desk, just stepping behind (or play the guitar) at the wrong time (when suddently Immagration see you), may be it. Happened to a my friend of me, who even had a WP, as Graphic Designer, but not to work behind his own bar desk. Quite expencieve experience.

Best advise: Enjoy your 3 weeks holiday every 3 month - let the others do the work for you.
- And if you decide to cook, mix cocktails or play guitar - keep a low profile, look out and be close to the back door.

----------


## scrapmetalband

> Originally Posted by scrapmetalband
> 
> 
> I am only there 3 weeks every 3 months.If when I'm there I want to cook on the grill or in the kitchen or make drinks or play my guitar.Do I need a work permit?
> 
> 
> There are books and good websites from Thai-lawfirms about this.
> No matter how little you work, you will always need a work permit.
> And yes, a lot of farangs do work without a permit - and some get into troubles, sooner or later ("the pain of the knives in your back").
> ...


Yes,I think maybe for now anyway,I'll just let my wife handle everything.I'll just be the adviser and director of certain aspects of this.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Even you have a WP, do not think about doing any other kind of work than listed


           ie . if you have a licence to flip burgers and someone comes in and wants a sausage doin , let your missus handle the sausage

----------


## nigelandjan

you about Andy ?

----------


## khun Per

> Originally Posted by pickel
> 
> 
> If you are here on a marriage visa you can help out with the family business.
> 
> 
> This is my situation.I am in Afghanistan for three months and then I come to (what I call home)Rayong for three weeks.I havent been back to the States in two years.I guess I just have tourist visa.I use a law firm in Bangkok for things and am going get there advise and direction on how I should proceed with all of this.Just want to get out of Afghanistan and come home.Wifes been wanting me to quit for a while.Anyway,if can set this place up the way I want, it will be a good spot to come to.


If you are American (citizen/passport), I read (from a reliable source), that there may be some special favorable regulations (dating back from the 70'ies Vietnam War deal) concerning longtimestay/business/ownership, which many are unaware of. Unfortunetale I did not "bookmark" (I am Scandinavian), but it may be worth checking.

Just a few good books:
"How to Establish a Successful Busines in Thailand" by Philip Wylie (Paiboon Publ. 2007) ISBN 1-887521-75-8
"Thai Law for Foreigners" (Paiboon Publ. 2008) ISBN 978-1-227521-57-4

Usefull for Visa, WP, DriverLicense etc.:
"Retiring in Thailand" by Philip Bryce (Paiboon Publ. 2007) ISBN 978-1-887521-79-6

Don't buy books in the airport, double priced, buy the from a bookshop. Bookazine stores have a good selection of farang-style-books.

Probably the best web-site for Thai-visa, WP, Business and all other matters is:
thailandguru.com

Most wise I ever read about farang-business:
"The best way to make a small fortune on a business in Thailand is - to begin with a big fortune!"

I really understand you wish to change Afganistan with "home" and wish you all the best with your new life and business :Surprised: )

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> what a load of crap,I have one and Iam not a resident.
> 
> 
> So do you live here or come and go as the OP?  I by no means meant a resident visa as all the other posters have noticed.  How can you have WP if your main domicile is not here.  Jai yen yen.


My Ex boss had one before he sold out his half of the business, he was very much an Australian resident, he came here for 1 week every 2 months.

----------


## scrapmetalband

Most wise I ever read about farang-business:
"The best way to make a small fortune on a business in Thailand is - to begin with a big fortune!"

Not looking to make a fortune.If I wanted to do that I would go back to the States and crank my business back up there.Dont want to do that.Just thought we would have some fun with this and maybe make something too.I'll check these books out.Thanks.

----------


## Nostradamus

> If you are American (citizen/passport), I read (from a reliable source), that there may be some special favorable regulations (dating back from the 70'ies Vietnam War deal) concerning longtimestay/business/ownership, which many are unaware of. Unfortunetale I did not "bookmark" (I am Scandinavian), but it may be worth checking.


The *U.S-Thai Treaty of Amity*, formally known as the Treaty of Amity and Economic Relations, was signed at Bangkok on May 29, 1966. The treaty allows for American citizens and businesses incorporated in the U.S, or in Thailand to maintain a majority shareholding or to wholly own its company in Thailand,  and thereby engage in business on the same basis as would a Thai  national. These companies are also exempt from most of the restrictions  on foreign investment imposed by the Foreign Business Act of 1999.  The treaty in effect allows for an equality of benefits between the  countries. American companies who wish to be covered by the Treaty of  Amity should have a minimum of 50% American directors and a minimum of  51% of shares must be held by American citizens.

U.S.

----------


## scrapmetalband

> Originally Posted by khun Per
> 
> If you are American (citizen/passport), I read (from a reliable source), that there may be some special favorable regulations (dating back from the 70'ies Vietnam War deal) concerning longtimestay/business/ownership, which many are unaware of. Unfortunetale I did not "bookmark" (I am Scandinavian), but it may be worth checking.
> 
> 
> The *U.S-Thai Treaty of Amity*, formally known as the Treaty of Amity and Economic Relations, was signed at Bangkok on May 29, 1966. The treaty allows for American citizens and businesses incorporated in the U.S, or in Thailand to maintain a majority shareholding or to wholly own its company in Thailand, and thereby engage in business on the same basis as would a Thai national. These companies are also exempt from most of the restrictions on foreign investment imposed by the Foreign Business Act of 1999. The treaty in effect allows for an equality of benefits between the countries. American companies who wish to be covered by the Treaty of Amity should have a minimum of 50% American directors and a minimum of 51% of shares must be held by American citizens.
> 
> U.S.


   I will look into this.Will talk to my lawyers about it and see if they think it would benifit me.Got some pics of this place from my wife.It's bigger and nicer than I thought.Even though it's going to be a small enterprise it has potential.But I need to be involved directly.Could turn this into something.Thanks for the info.Will post some pics of this place at some point.

----------


## chitown

Do not form a company, do not get a work permit. It is a bureaucratic and worse than that a Thai bureaucratic nightmare. 

Do it on all on the sly under the radar. Trust me, I have been down that route.

----------


## khun Per

> The *U.S-Thai Treaty of Amity...*


Thanks, Nostradamus.




> Most wise I ever read about farang-business:
> "The best way to make a small fortune on a business in Thailand is - to begin with a big fortune!"
> 
> Not looking to make a fortune.If I wanted to do that I would go back to the States and crank my business back up there.Dont want to do that.Just thought we would have some fun with this and maybe make something too.I'll check these books out.Thanks.


A joke - and at same time a bit serious, as I see so many farangs openening a restaurant or a bar or... And so many of them are up for sale or closed within a year or two.
I wish you Good Luck and hope you will have fun - and also get something out from it :Surprised: )

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

I will look into this.Will talk to my lawyers

Why didn't you ask them about your work permit?

----------


## scrapmetalband

> I will look into this.Will talk to my lawyers
> 
> Why didn't you ask them about your work permit?


Yes.This has all just happened.Have sent my lawyers e-mail about this.I'll see what all the ramifications there are to this.Thought I would talk to all the folks that have vast experience in Thailand.Then,after getting as much input and information as I can,maybe I can make some sound decisions.Might be best just to let my wife handle everything and not be a visable contributor.My problem is I like to be involved in things where I think I can help in a positive way.Hell,I am going to be living there full time at some point.Surely I can sit around and play my guitar and drink a cold beer without the police saying that I'm working.What do you think?

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Might be best just to let my wife handle everything

DO NOT let her run the cash flow.

----------


## Stinky

> Might be best just to let my wife handle everything
> 
> *DO NOT let her run the cash flow.*


Seconed, big mistake that one  :Yup:

----------


## scrapmetalband

> Might be best just to let my wife handle everything
> 
> DO NOT let her run the cash flow.


I understand where your coming from on this one.She's very tight fisted with money.More so than I am.I have owned several businesses in the States,but not here.Priciples should the same.I'm going to keep control,and watch everything closely.It seems that the mark up formula is not the in same in Thailand.Seems like it is not as much with certain things as it is where I'm from.Going to have to go through a learning curve.She's not going to let me waste or lose money.Which implies that she wil have a certain amount of say so on the money.She wants to set this up on a shoe string.She doesn't seem to understand about the fact that you have to sink a certain amount into it to get the kind of place I want.She's Thai.There are not very many places here in Rayong where ex-pats can go and get the kind of food and drink that they would like.This is not going to be a big place and part of it will be a store with 7/11 kind of stuff.But the cafe/bar will be a place where ex-pats and Thai's will want to come.At least that's what I'm going to try to do.

----------


## jandajoy

Are there that many expats in Rayong?

----------


## scrapmetalband

> Are there that many expats in Rayong?


I know a few.Have friend thats been in Rayong about 10 years.He knows more.Doesn't appear to be a great deal here.I know Jimmy that ownes Christy's in Ban Phe.That place is in a great spot.Right across the street from the ferry.A lot of expats go there.Good food and drink there.And Jimmy's a good guy.This friend I have here will help steer business to our place.Just have to maintain quality,nice comfortable setting at a fair price.

----------


## khun Per

> Might be best just to let my wife handle everything
> 
> DO NOT let her run the cash flow.


It is sad we have to hear an advise like that. Unfortunately, we mainly hear the bad stories - and there must be loads of them - so that kind of advise may have to be said. We do, however, not hear many of the good stories - perhabs they are limited - even though, I do know of quite a few.

ScapMetalBand, excuse me, but I wish to cheer you up with yur project and mention a few of the good ones.

A friend of mine - retired British - owns a bar. He often (normally) sits at the end of the desk and enjoy life, having his drinks and chats with his friends. He never, ever walk around the corner of the desk, being on the "WorkPermit-side" - his wife takes care of that side. But don't be mistaken, he is Mr. Big Boss and his thai-wife, speaking the language, is the manager of the business and the 40+ staff - plus the money. And she is a good business lady, takes good care of both the staff and the customers; so even in low season, that bar is always loaded with guests. The overhead is invested in new houses, for rent out.

My first professionel advise, when I looked at the possibilities of settle in Thailand, was: "Always do the things right, from the beginning." The advise came from an elder retired Scandinavien, sitting reading his books everyday in front of the little guesthouse I stayed at. He showed up to be the owner of the guesthouse and said: "As you can see, I did it right. A bit further down the soi is another guesthouse, with the same name!" Yes, the overhead from his first business soon made him able to take over one more guesthouse. And using the same staff and mangement, that more than doubled his overhead. "Have you noticed the tallest building in the downtown center?" He continued. "That is a hotel with the same name as my guesthouses!" Yes, his more than doubled overhead turned into a big hotel. "Doing things the right way from the beginng is a must, if you want to be succesfull in Thailand," he repeated. A little outside the city is a huge 18-hole international golfcenter, which showed up to be financed with the overhead from 2 guesthouses and a big hotel.

Later I learned, that also the golfcenter must have been succesfull, as a fairly large project with villas for sale, had the same name - so did also tailor shops and real estate agent.

Even up at Isan, a little thai-lady can make a farang-business-investment grow - fx. in 4 years, all invested money back in cash plus an average 16% annual profit on top. As we talk 3+ mio. baht, quite a good annual supplement of more than 500k. And the business is still running.

I am sure, that with good advise from a farang - with some business experience and the right set-up from the beginning - a thai-lady/-wife may be a perfect partner.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

khun per your quote..

It is sad we have to hear an advise like that.

This is because sadly its true.

I have spent many years dealing with the problems others have got in to .....

...and also learning from my own mistakes.

The OPs does not bode well.

----------


## scrapmetalband

> khun per your quote..
> 
> It is sad we have to hear an advise like that.
> 
> This is because sadly its true.
> 
> I have spent many years dealing with the problems others have got in to .....
> 
> ...and also learning from my own mistakes.
> ...


Not sure I understand.I know men who have done well in business in the UK,US,CANADA,Mexico,and now Thailand.I myself have done well in the US.But,I have a lot to learn about this country.People succeed and fail all over the world.I try to learn as much as can about the pittfalls,and mistakes of others so hopefully I don't make them myself.Thats one of the reasons I'm on this forum,to learn from guys like you.I know it sounds crazy,but I love Thailand.I don't plan on sticking my neck out to far here.I think we can have fun with this little enterprise and meet some good people in the process.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

If its just a hobby and money you can afford to loose. Go for it.

I think someone pointed out, your danger will be jealousy.

I know westerners that have been stuck in by the opposition.

Running a bar is a lot of effort for little return.

When you take over lay low if you don't have a work permit and try to stay under the radar.
Don't get big n flash or they will take off ya..

Good luck.

----------


## aging one

deleted.

----------


## aging one

> "Have you noticed the tallest building in the downtown center?" He continued. "That is a hotel with the same name as my guesthouses!" Yes, his more than doubled overhead turned into a big hotel. "Doing things the right way from the beginng is a must


I would think we are heading into the land of bullshit now.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

"Doing things the right way from the beginng is a must

 Not always in the bar trade it aint ..!

----------


## khun Per

> Originally Posted by khun Per
> 
>  "Have you noticed the tallest building in the downtown center?" He continued. "That is a hotel with the same name as my guesthouses!" Yes, his more than doubled overhead turned into a big hotel. "Doing things the right way from the beginng is a must
> 
> 
> I would think we are heading into the land of bullshit now.


Not really.

----------


## aging one

where is the downtown center khun per?

----------


## scrapmetalband

> If its just a hobby and money you can afford to loose. Go for it.
> 
> I think someone pointed out, your danger will be jealousy.
> 
> I know westerners that have been stuck in by the opposition.
> 
> Running a bar is a lot of effort for little return.
> 
> When you take over lay low if you don't have a work permit and try to stay under the radar.
> ...


     Yes,I understand.I'm not a loud mouth flashy kind of guy.But as far as the business goes,this is going to be a three prong affair.(1)A 7/11 kind of store(2)A cafe(3)Bar.The Bar part of this is not going to be what you find in Pattaya or even on the walking street we have in Rayong.There will be an actual bar but it's not going to seat a lot of people.Maybe 6 or 7.There's not going to be any bar girls.I would like to have some backgrond music,but it will be nice and light not hard and loud.Maybe have some local talent come in and play some acoustic kind of material.I want this to a pleasant place to be.As far as competition goes,there's isn't any,at least not close.There's a little store down the street,but they have very little and sell mainly petrol.Besides my wife knows how to handle the locals and undersands you get more flies with sugar than you do with shit.As for me,I'm not going to be very visable at all for a while.Not done with Afghanistan yet.If I dont get killed I would like to give it up in about a year or year and a half,tops.This is going to be a Thai business with Western(U.S.& U.K.)overtones.

----------


## khun Per

> where is the downtown center khun per?


You can begin with the Guesthose, from where are links to the other activities.
.:Thipurai Beach Hotel:.

----------


## bart

only there for 3 weeks , fkc the work and the permit .
sit back and relax .

BTTOPIC , there are hundreds of farangs in thailand ,with a bar .
just dont make it look , like you work in the bar .

----------


## scrapmetalband

Yes,lawyers told me same thing.Not here long enough now.Just don't do anything. Might have to do something about it when I quit this shit.On another topic,was wondering if there is real hickory to be had in Thailand.If there is I'll build a top notch bbq smoker and have some of the best hickory smoked bbq that anyones ever had.Maybe will post on Living in Thailand and see if anybody knows.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Yes you can get hickory chips here (well unless he imported them himself)

https://teakdoor.com/the-kitchen/56978-pastrami.html (Pastrami)

----------


## Norton

> Yes you can get hickory chips here


Home Pro has them at most locations.

----------


## nigelandjan

> There's not going to be any bar girls


are you sure ?? wait for it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





> Maybe have some local talent come in and play


oooooooooooooops 555

----------


## scrapmetalband

whats 555

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

What is the Thai word for 5..?

then repeat...

----------


## dirtydog

I think most farang Thai businesses that fail fail due to neither partners being business people, the average Thai who has had 6 years schooling is not very likely going to sudden'y turn into a success story.
Also many Thai businesses will not make anywhere near enough money to keep a farang in a holiday like lifestyle which is what many of them expect, a holiday style lifestyle in Pattaya is going to cost 100,000 to 200,000baht per month, get a job as a TEFLer and your most likely get 20k baht per month, most farangs can't live on that.

----------


## scrapmetalband

> I think most farang Thai businesses that fail fail due to neither partners being business people, the average Thai who has had 6 years schooling is not very likely going to sudden'y turn into a success story.
> Also many Thai businesses will not make anywhere near enough money to keep a farang in a holiday like lifestyle which is what many of them expect, a holiday style lifestyle in Pattaya is going to cost 100,000 to 200,000baht per month, get a job as a TEFLer and your most likely get 20k baht per month, most farangs can't live on that.


    I have a lot of experience in business.Owned three in the U.S.All three did well.I don't live the holiday lifestyle to which you speak.This little thing we are going to do is mainly for her.She's smart and knows about business.For me,it's fun.But at the same time we both take the endeavor seriously.But that makes it fun too.I like to hear from you guys that have been in Thailand a long time.I am very interested in what you say.At the end of the day I will succeed or fail by the decisions that I make.I have proven many people wrong about the outcomes that would befall me.Not 100% sure,but I would bet we do good.

----------


## dirtydog

Dunno, Rayong is in the wilds of nowhere with a very small customer base, how often will each customer come back, say once per month, going to need lots of them to make some money, I have a place in Jomtien not doing anything, at this stage I wouldn't bother struggling to set up a business using the building for something that isn't going to make a lot regardless of how many hours each day are put in, shall wait till the tourists start coming back and the Thai economy picks up again  :Smile:

----------


## scrapmetalband

Yes,Rayong is not a big tourist destination.But it's an interesting place.We do have an expat community here that will be supportive of this.Also my wife knows this place and these people.She knows what will work here and what wont work.Again,we are going to cover three bases with this thing.7/11 kind of store,cafe,bar.Your going to able to get a great burger and other longed for forang food.Plus Thai food as well.Your going to be able to get good bourbon and good scotch by the drink.The quality of everything is going to be tops.I'm going to see to that.This is not going to be big.Just good.Buy the way DD what kind of place do you have in Jomitien.If it's a place where you can have beer,would like to check it out.Was thinking of coming up to north Pattaya and go to Leo's Blues Bar when I get back.Heard the live sound there was good.

----------


## dirtydog

> Buy the way DD what kind of place do you have in Jomitien.


It's just a shop house, we used to use it for fabrication then we got a real big building to use, now we just live in this one for now as the rent is so cheap, but a cheap rent doesn't actually justify opening a business here  :Smile:

----------


## scrapmetalband

what type of fabrication?

----------


## dirtydog

Steel works, furniture, whatever was wanted.

----------


## scrapmetalband

One of my businesses,the last one,was steel fab.Wasn't a real large business but I did very well with it.Still have it just not doing anything with it right now.Did a lot of custom ornamental work.High end interior and exterior.Is your shop operating now?

----------


## dirtydog

No, we stopped when the recession started, not willing to compete with people that are willing to work on so low profit margins.

----------


## scrapmetalband

Understand completely.The friend that I have in Rayong and his wife, after looking at pictures of my work,said that I should consider contracting work for the resorts going up in Thailand.Mainly his wife,she's Thai.I don't know enough about that level of business in Thailand.Did a lot of work for cuctom home builders and construction companys in Colorado.Very reluctant to get into that here.Mainly because of my inexperience in Thailand.Have been advised by other business men in Thailand not to get into anything big now.After learning more and more about the unstable conditions,I think it's wise.What do you think of this?

----------


## dirtydog

In boom times anybody can make money in Thailand, even now it's not that hard, but it's a lot of work to train staff, keep those staff, and make sure they actually keep working, at least during boom periods it doesn't matter so much if your profit margins go down a bit due to slow workers or redoing things as there is just so much work out there.

----------


## Fondles

DD, do you still have any of your metal fab equipment ??

----------


## dirtydog

^only 1 of each of the main things now, ie welder, cut off wheel, spray equipment etc, just for personal projects.

----------


## aging one

> You can begin with the Guesthose, from where are links to the other activities. .:Thipurai Beach Hotel:.


Thanks but the link takes you nowhere.  Say you never mentioned properties in Hua Hin.

----------


## Fondles

> ^only 1 of each of the main things now, ie welder, cut off wheel, spray equipment etc, just for personal projects.


No probs, was hoping you had a lathe !!

----------


## khun Per

> Originally Posted by khun Per
> 
> You can begin with the Guesthose, from where are links to the other activities. .:Thipurai Beach Hotel:.
> 
> 
> Thanks but the link takes you nowhere. Say you never mentioned properties in Hua Hin.


Just tested it from the post, it works Okay at my PC and opens the GustHouse homepage "The Thai / Swedish Beach Hotel..." (seems now to be a beach hotel + annex, one of the original gusethouses). The adress is: thipurai.com

At the buttom of the page are the links for the other Thipurai activites (city hotel, golf center, tailor, proporties).

I did end the little story with: "Later I learned, that also the golfcenter must have been succesfull, as a fairly large project with villas for sale, had the same name - so did also tailor shops and real estate agent."

I know the story from the owner, an elder Swede, who also let his Mercedes (with chauffeur) and next day big Volvo show us around in the Hua Hin area. I can only refer to my source, who appeared to be very honest and indeed the owner of the 2 gusthouses. Some years later a friend of mine, who were interested in buying a house in Hua Hin, met him on my recommadation and was showed the property project.

And I do know of more farang success stories - not all end up broke, with a "Bar for Sale" sign or an ex. GF/wife as sole-owner of their former business - however, seems like we hear more obout the bad ones.

----------


## nigelandjan

I think people are only trying to help mate as so many seem to enter thailand with their heads in the clouds and end up emptying their hard earned wonga one way or another ,, ( not insinuating you are )  but you know what I mean.
        Any way whatever you decide good luck mate ,, keep us posted and we will def give you a look if were on our way down to Ban Phe to get the boat to Koh Samet some time

----------


## Nostradamus

> Not sure I understand.


He's basically saying don't trust any Thai and don't trust your missus with the money.




> I know it sounds crazy,but I love Thailand.


That's how it starts...

----------


## scrapmetalband

> Originally Posted by scrapmetalband
> 
> Not sure I understand.
> 
> 
> He's basically saying don't trust any Thai and don't trust your missus with the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Yes it seems that there are many that have had bad experiences with Thai's and Thai wife's,in a lot of ways,not just money.If I tell you that My wife is one of the most honest person I've ever known,you'll say,Oh no not another one.The fact is,she is,BUT,I allways keep control of the money when it comes to important ventures.Allways.I think I lucked up getting this one.I have been around the block about 2000 times and I know things about people.My life depends on it,being where I'm at and what I do now.Thanks though,It 's just that I have a protection devise that's in me when it comes to important matters.It keeps me from making costly mistakes.Or,if costly mistakes are made,I am the one that made them.I'm pretty good at not making them.

----------


## scrapmetalband

> I think people are only trying to help mate as so many seem to enter thailand with their heads in the clouds and end up emptying their hard earned wonga one way or another ,, ( not insinuating you are ) but you know what I mean.
> Any way whatever you decide good luck mate ,, keep us posted and we will def give you a look if were on our way down to Ban Phe to get the boat to Koh Samet some time


First,thanks to everyone.When I get this place up and going and I like what I see,then I will post where it is in Rayong.Might take a month or so.If you haven't been to Christy's in Ban Phe,you might want to check it out.It's right across the street from the ferry.I like stoping there when we go to Koh Samet.Jimmy,the owner is from San Fran I believe.Been in Thailand 10 or 12 years I think.Been in business here about that long.He's doing good.Has good advise too.

----------


## nigelandjan

[QUOTE="scrapmetalband"]Christy's in Ban Phe[/QUOTE

If its the one opposite the pier that runs around the corner I have been a few times to eat ,,,,,,yes all good

----------


## scrapmetalband

[quote=nigelandjan;1632015]


> Christy's in Ban Phe[/QUOTE
> 
> If its the one opposite the pier that runs around the corner I have been a few times to eat ,,,,,,yes all good


Yes,thats it.

----------


## Hovis

And if you're ever in Christie's - don't call him 'Jimmy'.

----------


## scrapmetalband

I call him Jim when I'm there.

----------


## nigelandjan

> don't call him 'Jimmy'.


If he,s got red hair I,m afraid its Jimmy

----------


## Nostradamus

> Yes it seems that there are many that have had bad experiences with Thai's and Thai wife's,in a lot of ways,not just money.If I tell you that My wife is one of the most honest person I've ever known,you'll say,Oh no not another one.The fact is,she is,


Lying is in their culture and is integral in their concept of maintaining face, doing business and generally living in Thailand.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> And if you're ever in Christie's - don't call him 'Jimmy'.


What about Christie?

----------


## escaped

> Yes it seems that there are many that have had bad experiences with Thai's and Thai wife's,in a lot of ways,not just money.If I tell you that My wife is one of the most honest person I've ever known,you'll say,Oh no not another one.The fact is,she is,


Here we go again,prox. 40 million women in Thailand but for sure mine is different.Good luck mate.

----------


## Desertexile

You are wasting your time Mate, the customer base isn't there. None every survive. I arrived in Rayong in 1996.

----------


## Bettyboo

People do make money here.

But, I would not invest one baht into this corrupt cheating shitehole of a country, and it's getting worse day by day. Some thais might well seem honest to you OP, but there are significant cultural differences... My missus is also very very honest with money, but she's Thai thus she just presumes that she is always right and has a natural right to everything at all times; violently and irrationally so... 

Many years ago, when I lived back West and had a life... I did international business development. After 6 months working with Thai companies I stopped doing business with the market, it just wasn't worth the grief with their childish business nature... much easier to make an honest buck elsewhere.

Thailand is set up to steal your money. Full stop. Nonetheless, good luck. You won't listen of course, nobody ever does, and 90% get burned...

----------

